# How 2 convert avseq.dat files to mpeg/rm/avi???



## dkd903 (May 29, 2006)

How 2 convert avseq.dat files to mpeg/rm/avi???
guys, i have many vcds, in which all files are in avseq.dat format, which take up considerable anount of space when copied to harddisk, so is there any software which can convert the avseq.dat files to mpe or rm or avi?


----------



## hafees (May 29, 2006)

you can use virtual dub ( a free open source utility) to encode mpeg files to divx or other mpeg4 compression provided the proper codec installed. For divx install DivX Create Bundle or for XVid install XVid codec. THese are standard mpeg4 codecs and can be playable in most DVD/DivX players. You can easily convert a 2 CD movie to around 500MB with minimum loss of quailty.


----------



## digiFriend (May 29, 2006)

*.dat and *.mpeg1 are generally of same size. only there is name difference.
if you want to save hard disk space convert into DIVX format


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

Smartmovie is the best & above all it is not resource hogging. 

Another alternate wud be blaze media pro *www.blazemp.com. This s/w.
can convert any audio/video file from one format to any other format.

U can also try s/w. from xillisoft. 
*www.xilisoft.com/


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (May 30, 2006)

i think DrDivx and ashampoo shrink and burn are best compressors .......also they r easy to use.........


----------



## Vyasram (May 30, 2006)

asham,poo movie shrink n burn and nero vision(4 direct writing) r the best
Also try power video converter


----------



## Maverick340 (May 31, 2006)

If you want to * convert* use VCD gear..(google for the link )
if you want to* encode * use virtual dub or imTooDVD ripper for .vob with proper codes installed.
Best code is XviD or VP7 ..


----------



## sude (May 31, 2006)

try blazemp its great...

-SUDE


----------



## runeet (May 31, 2006)

hey where can download blazemp and is its interface confusing or easy to use


----------

